# Glibc emerge fout

## rubeken

```

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/glibc-2.3.3.20040420/work/glibc-2.3.2/misc'

make[2]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/glibc-2.3.3.20040420/work/glibc-2.3.2/misc'

make[2]: Warning: File `/usr/include/linux/limits.h' has modification time 4.2e+06 s in the future

make[2]: Circular /usr/include/sys/param.h <- /var/tmp/portage/glibc-2.3.3.20040420/work/glibc-2.3.2/buildhere/sys/param.h dependency dropped.

/bin/install -c -m 644 force-install /usr/include/sys/param.h

/bin/install: cannot stat `force-install': No such file or directory

make[2]: *** [/usr/include/sys/param.h] Error 1

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/glibc-2.3.3.20040420/work/glibc-2.3.2/misc'

make[1]: *** [misc/subdir_lib] Error 2

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/glibc-2.3.3.20040420/work/glibc-2.3.2'

make: *** [all] Error 2

!!! ERROR: sys-libs/glibc-2.3.3.20040420 failed.

!!! Function src_compile, Line 587, Exitcode 2

!!! (no error message)

```

Iemand die me kan helpen? :\

----------

## Chriske

Hmm, bij mij mergede die perfect.

Wat mij opvalt is  *Quote:*   

> make[2]: Warning: File `/usr/include/linux/limits.h' has modification time 4.2e+06 s in the future

 

Ik zou voor de zekerheid de source is opnieuw afhalen:

```

rm /usr/portage/distfiles/glibc-2.3.2.tar.bz2

rm /usr/portage/distfiles/glibc-linuxthreads-2.3.2.tar.bz2

rm /usr/portage/distfiles/glibc-2.3.3-branch-update-20040420.patch.bz2

```

en dan opnieuw emergen.

'k Weet ni of't ga helpen, ma ge kunt 't altijd is proberen.

----------

## Parasietje

zijde btw ook zeker dat uw klok goed staat? Kan altijd helpen  :Wink: 

----------

## rubeken

mijn uur staat goed (ntpdate ntp.belnet.be), ik heb die bestanden verwijdert, en nu krijg ik:

```

                 from /var/tmp/portage/glibc-2.3.3.20040420-r1/work/glibc-2.3.2/buildhere/sys/syscall.h:1,

                 from /var/tmp/portage/glibc-2.3.3.20040420-r1/work/glibc-2.3.2/buildhere/sys/syscall.h:1,

                 from /var/tmp/portage/glibc-2.3.3.20040420-r1/work/glibc-2.3.2/buildhere/sys/syscall.h:1,

                 from /var/tmp/portage/glibc-2.3.3.20040420-r1/work/glibc-2.3.2/buildhere/sys/syscall.h:1,

                 from /var/tmp/portage/glibc-2.3.3.20040420-r1/work/glibc-2.3.2/buildhere/sys/syscall.h:1,

                 from /var/tmp/portage/glibc-2.3.3.20040420-r1/work/glibc-2.3.2/buildhere/sys/syscall.h:1,

                 from /var/tmp/portage/glibc-2.3.3.20040420-r1/work/glibc-2.3.2/buildhere/sys/syscall.h:1,

                 from /var/tmp/portage/glibc-2.3.3.20040420-r1/work/glibc-2.3.2/buildhere/sys/syscall.h:1,

                 from /var/tmp/portage/glibc-2.3.3.20040420-r1/work/glibc-2.3.2/buildhere/sys/syscall.h:1,

                 from /var/tmp/portage/glibc-2.3.3.20040420-r1/work/glibc-2.3.2/buildhere/sys/syscall.h:1,

                 from /var/tmp/portage/glibc-2.3.3.20040420-r1/work/glibc-2.3.2/buildhere/sys/syscall.h:1,

                 from /var/tmp/portage/glibc-2.3.3.20040420-r1/work/glibc-2.3.2/buildhere/sys/syscall.h:1,

                 from /var/tmp/portage/glibc-2.3.3.20040420-r1/work/glibc-2.3.2/buildhere/sys/syscall.h:1,

                 from /var/tmp/portage/glibc-2.3.3.20040420-r1/work/glibc-2.3.2/buildhere/sys/syscall.h:1,

                 from /var/tmp/portage/glibc-2.3.3.20040420-r1/work/glibc-2.3.2/buildhere/sys/syscall.h:1,

                 from /var/tmp/portage/glibc-2.3.3.20040420-r1/work/glibc-2.3.2/buildhere/sys/syscall.h:1,

                 from /var/tmp/portage/glibc-2.3.3.20040420-r1/work/glibc-2.3.2/buildhere/sys/syscall.h:1,

                 from /var/tmp/portage/glibc-2.3.3.20040420-r1/work/glibc-2.3.2/buildhere/sys/syscall.h:1,

                 from /var/tmp/portage/glibc-2.3.3.20040420-r1/work/glibc-2.3.2/buildhere/sys/syscall.h:1,

                 from /var/tmp/portage/glibc-2.3.3.20040420-r1/work/glibc-2.3.2/buildhere/sys/syscall.h:1,

                 from /var/tmp/portage/glibc-2.3.3.20040420-r1/work/glibc-2.3.2/buildhere/sys/syscall.h:1,

                 from /var/tmp/portage/glibc-2.3.3.20040420-r1/work/glibc-2.3.2/buildhere/sys/syscall.h:1,

                 from /var/tmp/portage/glibc-2.3.3.20040420-r1/work/glibc-2.3.2/buildhere/sys/syscall.h:1,

                 from /var/tmp/portage/glibc-2.3.3.20040420-r1/work/glibc-2.3.2/buildhere/sys/syscall.h:1,

                 from /var/tmp/portage/glibc-2.3.3.20040420-r1/work/glibc-2.3.2/buildhere/sys/syscall.h:1,

                 from /var/tmp/portage/glibc-2.3.3.20040420-r1/work/glibc-2.3.2/buildhere/sys/syscall.h:1,

                 from /var/tmp/portage/glibc-2.3.3.20040420-r1/work/glibc-2.3.2/buildhere/sys/syscall.h:1,

                 from /var/tmp/portage/glibc-2.3.3.20040420-r1/work/glibc-2.3.2/buildhere/sys/syscall.h:1,

                 from /var/tmp/portage/glibc-2.3.3.20040420-r1/work/glibc-2.3.2/buildhere/sys/syscall.h:1,

                 from /var/tmp/portage/glibc-2.3.3.20040420-r1/work/glibc-2.3.2/buildhere/sys/syscall.h:1,

                 from /var/tmp/portage/glibc-2.3.3.20040420-r1/work/glibc-2.3.2/buildhere/sys/syscall.h:1,

                 from /var/tmp/portage/glibc-2.3.3.20040420-r1/work/glibc-2.3.2/buildhere/sys/syscall.h:1,

                 from /var/tmp/portage/glibc-2.3.3.20040420-r1/work/glibc-2.3.2/buildhere/sys/syscall.h:1,

                 from /var/tmp/portage/glibc-2.3.3.20040420-r1/work/glibc-2.3.2/buildhere/sys/syscall.h:1,

                 from /var/tmp/portage/glibc-2.3.3.20040420-r1/work/glibc-2.3.2/buildhere/sys/syscall.h:1,

                 from /var/tmp/portage/glibc-2.3.3.20040420-r1/work/glibc-2.3.2/buildhere/sys/syscall.h:1,

                 from /var/tmp/portage/glibc-2.3.3.20040420-r1/work/glibc-2.3.2/buildhere/sys/syscall.h:1,

                 from /var/tmp/portage/glibc-2.3.3.20040420-r1/work/glibc-2.3.2/buildhere/sys/syscall.h:1,

                 from /var/tmp/portage/glibc-2.3.3.20040420-r1/work/glibc-2.3.2/buildhere/sys/syscall.h:1,

                 from /var/tmp/portage/glibc-2.3.3.20040420-r1/work/glibc-2.3.2/buildhere/sys/syscall.h:1,

                 from /var/tmp/portage/glibc-2.3.3.20040420-r1/work/glibc-2.3.2/buildhere/sys/syscall.h:1,

                 from ../sysdeps/unix/sysdep.h:21,

                 from ../sysdeps/unix/i386/sysdep.h:19,

                 from ../sysdeps/unix/sysv/linux/i386/sysdep.h:24,

                 from <stdin>:1:

/var/tmp/portage/glibc-2.3.3.20040420-r1/work/glibc-2.3.2/buildhere/sys/syscall.h:1:10: #include nested too deeply

make[2]: *** [/var/tmp/portage/glibc-2.3.3.20040420-r1/work/glibc-2.3.2/buildhere/tcb-offsets.h] Error 1

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/glibc-2.3.3.20040420-r1/work/glibc-2.3.2/signal'

make[1]: *** [signal/subdir_lib] Error 2

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/glibc-2.3.3.20040420-r1/work/glibc-2.3.2'

make: *** [all] Error 2

!!! ERROR: sys-libs/glibc-2.3.3.20040420-r1 failed.

!!! Function src_compile, Line 585, Exitcode 2

!!! (no error message)

```

(de eerste lijnen lopen zo nog een tijdje door (from /va....))

enig id? :\

----------

## Chriske

 *Quote:*   

> zijde btw ook zeker dat uw klok goed staat? Kan altijd helpen

 

Good point, da'k daar zelf ni op ben gekomen :-)

En over dien emerge, i'n looking into it, ma'k heb nog geen gedacht.

----------

